# ICD-9 code for Mesh



## rachell1976 (Feb 27, 2008)

Trying to find ICD-9 code appropriate for
"mesh erosion in vagina" following bladder suspension.
MD states that the edge of the mesh is palpable upon exam.

I'm at a loss, i've gone through the 996 codes of complications of surgical care and been unable to come up with anything I feel confident with.


----------



## kevbshields (Feb 28, 2008)

Don't have my ICD handy, but it would code to a Mechanical Complication.  I believe that category states that erosion or breakdown are considered mechanical.

Sorry I can't be more specific!


----------



## ellie2847 (Mar 3, 2008)

*eroding mesh*

996.59 refers to nonabsorbable surgical material. I would use this,


----------



## kevbshields (Mar 3, 2008)

"Erosion," as stated by the provider falls into category 996.0.  Just a thought.


----------



## dardegirl (Mar 3, 2008)

Our clinic uses 996.30 = Mechanical complication of genitourinary device, implant, and graft, unspecified device, implant, and graft. 

It works and we got paid. 

Good luck!!! 

dardegirl


----------



## garmab06 (Mar 31, 2008)

*mesh*

I use the same code 996.30 and have gotten paid  sometimes visit complaint it would state pelvic pain 625.9 as a secondary dx.


----------



## MissTaylor (Sep 18, 2009)

*Thanks!!*

This was really helpful!


----------



## debrowne (Aug 24, 2010)

*Mesh erosion ICD9*

Thank you so much as well. 

donnab


----------

